# 3 ND Bucklings - Which is your favourite?



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I know that it's hard to really know when kids are young, but I have triplet bucklings and I'd be curious to hear what people are seeing in them. Which is your favourite, 2nd, 3rd, and why?

I am anxiously awaiting doing an overnight fill on their dam to really critique her, but these boys come from some really nice lines and I may sell 1 or 2 of them intact if they develop well and their dam impresses me.

I have my preferences and know what I like/don't like, but I'd like to hear some other opinions! So, in order of birth...

Here is #1









#2









#3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all very cute!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Any favourites?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

All three are cute, I don't know much about what to look for in ND but I like 2, 3, then 1. But that is also mostly based on their coats......lol.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

My favorites in coats goes 3,,1,2
I think the best body is tied between 1 and 3


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I like number 3 best, he is built better than the other two. Higher/sharper withers that blend well into his neck/back, better brisket (as far as I can tell through all that baby fluff!), seems to have more of a dairy type neck (longer and more slender), and possibly the longest in the body of the 3. I can't really critique him any better than that since he is just a cute lil' baby. Is he polled as well?
After that, it is kind of a tie between the first 2. Number 2 has beautiful coloring though!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I like number 3 best, he is built better than the other two. Higher/sharper withers that blend well into his neck/back, better brisket (as far as I can tell through all that baby fluff!), seems to have more of a dairy type neck (longer and more slender), and possibly the longest in the body of the 3. I can't really critique him any better than that since he is just a cute lil' baby. Is he polled as well?
> After that, it is kind of a tie between the first 2. Number 2 has beautiful coloring though!


Yeah, #3 is polled, too! He is my favourite. But #1 is a really strong little guy. He was initially my first pic and I think he's much more impressive in person then I have managed to capture in photos...interesting how they change and develop! #2 was frank breech and has taken a much longer time to "unfold"...he may yet impress me but as it stands I'm thinking he will for sure be wethered.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Be sure to post pictures of them all in a month or two! It will be interesting to see them then.

At what age are you planning on separating them from mom to get udder pictures?


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Be sure to post pictures of them all in a month or two! It will be interesting to see them then.
> 
> At what age are you planning on separating them from mom to get udder pictures?


Yeah I will do!

I'm not sure... I was considering doing an overnight fill (probably just 10 hrs or less) soon, tonight even. Kids are 3 weeks old and all very strong and healthy. People have said everything from 2 weeks to 5 or 6. I was considering posting on here to see what the norm is on this forum! What do you think?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

After reading an interesting article, I started separating mine this year at around 5-8 days old. It worked GREAT (better than when I separated at 2-3 weeks old, everyone seemed calmer/got used to the routine way faster)! 
But this year mine were all twins or singles. If I had had triplets, I’d probably of left them on mom for 2-3 weeks before separating them. But it’s kind of a personal preference.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> After reading an interesting article, I started separating mine this year at around 5-8 days old. It worked GREAT (better than when I separated at 2-3 weeks old, everyone seemed calmer/got used to the routine way faster)!
> But this year mine were all twins or singles. If I had had triplets, I'd probably of left them on mom for 2-3 weeks before separating them. But it's kind of a personal preference.


Ok, awesome, thanks! Yeah I had one person tell me she starts separating at 3 days...that seems super young. But I think I'll separate overnight tonight. We'll see how it goes!!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Well, I'm very very pleased with their dam's udder. 10 hr fill, first freshener, 3 weeks fresh.







I still need to try to get some properly set up photos of her. Didn't attempt it this morning and it was a bit chaotic! But I got all the boys to take a bottle, too, which was great!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

All three are nice - if I had to pick I'd say 3.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a lovely udder!!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> What a lovely udder!!


I'm so thrilled! This doe came from really nice lines, but you just never know. And before doing the fill I wasn't totally sure about her rear/lateral attachments. What a wonderful surprise to see that udder yesterday morning! Looking forward to watching her development over this freshening and subsequent ones. My first doe to freshen here, I'm thinking she'll be a wonderful foundation animal for me


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

#3 is my #1 pick. Then the other two equally.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

3,2,1


----------

